# Wie jetzt? Nicole Scherzinger ist Edna Krabapple



## Mandalorianer (18 März 2011)

*Wie jetzt? Nicole Scherzinger ist Edna Krabapple​**
Hotel-Pseudonym gelüftet​*

Dass Stars sich Pseudonyme ausdenken, um unerkannt in einem Hotel einzuchecken, ist spätestens seit dem Film „Notting Hill“ mit Julia Roberts (43) kein Geheimnis mehr. In dem Streifen nutzte sie gerne die Namen von weiblichen Disney-Figuren, wie zum Beispiel Pocahontas.

Doch nicht nur die fiktiven Disney-Stars sind bei den Promis beliebt. Auch die gelben Charaktere der Simpsons sind schon das ein oder andere Mal in einem Hotel abgestiegen. Jetzt wurde wieder ein Promi-Pseudonym verraten, das uns überrascht. Nicole Scherzinger (32) checkt gerne unter dem Namen Edna Krabappel ein. Eigentlich hat die sexy Sängerin nur sehr wenig gemein mit der frustrierten Lehrerin von Bart Simpson. Doch vermutlich nutzt sie genau diesen enormen Gegensatz, schließlich würde keiner so schnell darauf kommen, dass sich hinter Mrs. Krabapple tatsächlich Miss Scherzinger verbirgt. Ob ihr Freund Lewis Hamilton (26) wohl als Rektor Seymour Skinner eincheckt? Leider muss sich Nicole, jetzt wo ihr Pseudonym-Geheimnis gelüftet ist, ein neues ausdenken.

Ob sie dabei wieder auf die Simpsons zurückgreift? Wenn also demnächst eine Eleanor Abernathy irgendwo eincheckt, könnte das eventuell Nicole Scherzinger sein. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (18 März 2011)

"Ob ihr Freund Lewis Hamilton (26) wohl als Rektor Seymour Skinner eincheckt?" rofl3


----------



## Punisher (18 März 2011)

lol


----------



## FranziScherzy (18 März 2011)

haha, dann wissen wir ja jetzt, nach wem wir uns in den Hotels durchfragen müssen.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (18 März 2011)

Mann, der Lewis is doch viel zu jung für die Dame. Schieß den ab, Mrs. Krabapple, ich pass viel besser  Hm... dummerweise hab ich gerade meinen McLaren verkauft. Ach was, es zählen ja innere Werte


----------

